# livrer clé en main /solution clé en main



## Kekoa

Hola a todos!

¿Qué quiere decir esta expresión en el siguiente fragmento: _Certaines sociétés se tournent vers les "cabines", *livrées clé en main*."?_


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se dice "llave en mano"
... entregadas/suministradas llave en mano".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Kekoa:

Esta misma expresión está en el diccionario de francés español de este foro:
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/cl%E9

No te olvides de echarle un vistazo antes de lanzar una pregunta. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Kekoa

OK! Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## JaimeMerodio

Hola muy buenas foro. Me he topado con esta expresión en una página web y tengo dificultades para traducirla. ¿Alguien podría echarme una mano por favor?

L'une des principales forces d*e l´entreprise* aujourd'hui c'est aussi d'apporter une "*solution clé en main*" avec fiabilité et efficacité.

Soluciones clave en mano no suena un tanto forzado??

Merci en advance


----------



## Voyoux

hola,

"clé en main" se traduce literalmente "llavé en mano"


----------



## JaimeMerodio

Lo siento pero "à mon avis" _llave en mano_ no me cuadra en el contexto. Necesito que alguien me asegure 100% que se pueda traducir de esa forma sin que la oración pierda su significado. 

Yo lo he traducido así. ¿Está esto correcto?


   Esta *especialización* en determinados sectores nos permite saber con total exactitud cuáles son las necesidades de nuestros clientes. Uno de los principales puntos fuertes de la empresa hoy en día es también ofrecer *soluciones clave* con gran *fiabilidad* y *eficiencia*.


----------



## Voyoux

JaimeMerodio said:


> Lo siento pero "à mon avis" _llave en mano_ no me cuadra en el contexto. Necesito que alguien me asegure 100% que se pueda traducir de esa forma sin que la oración pierda su significado.
> 
> Yo lo he traducido así. ¿Está esto correcto?
> 
> 
> Esta *especialización* en determinados sectores nos permite saber con total exactitud cuáles son las necesidades de nuestros clientes. Uno de los principales puntos fuertes de la empresa hoy en día es también ofrecer *soluciones clave* con gran *fiabilidad* y *eficiencia*.


 
te lo aseguro 100% porque en mi empresa, le utilisamos, si quieres, puede ir en mi pagina internet: **** Règle 19. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## JaimeMerodio

No pretendo ofenderte, pero necesito la opinión de alguien que sea bilingüe en ambos idiomas y que sepa con certeza cómo podría traducirse porque, sinceramente, situando la expresión "Llave en mano" la frase pierde sentido. Tu página web está en francés, y no niego la evidencia de que en francés es una expresión que se puede utilizar sin ningún problema, pero como nativo español que soy, te digo que a mi me suena raro poner LLAVE EN MANO. 
Lo siento pero necesitaría que un nativo español que hable perfecto francés (o al revés) defienda tu opinión porque no es del todo convincente. 

No te lo tomes a mal, valoro mucho el que me estés ayudando 

Me gustaría saber si la traducción que yo he hecho es correcta...

Un saludo y gracias otra vez.


----------



## JaimeMerodio

He echado un vistazo por internet. Tienes toda la razón Voyoux, siento haber dudado. Aun así, sigo sin saber lo que significa


----------



## Voyoux

como quieres...

¡¡pero mi pagina internet es en español, italiano, ingles y frances lol!!
lo que puedo decirte es que cuando estuve en españa durante junio, los madrileños utilisan "llavé en man" lol!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> L'une des principales forces d*e l´entreprise* aujourd'hui c'est aussi d'apporter une "*solution clé en main*" avec fiabilité et efficacité.


Hola:
La traducción es: ... *una "solución llave en mano*"...
Significa que entregan un producto adaptado a las necesidades del cliente y que podrá utilizar de inmediato.

"Clé en main" se utilizaba inicialmente para las fábricas que entregaban terminadas.


----------



## Voyoux

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola:
> La traducción es: ... *una "solución llave en mano*"...
> Significa que entregan un producto adaptado a las necesidades del cliente y que podrá utilizar de inmediato.
> 
> "Clé en main" se utilizaba inicialmente para las fábricas que entregaban terminadas.


 

merci de me donner raison Tina!!! comme quoi les juniors savent aussi des choses lol...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

JaimeMerodio said:


> He echado un vistazo por internet. Tienes toda la razón Voyoux, siento haber dudado. Aun así, sigo sin saber lo que significa



Se usa el término *llave en mano/clé en main* para indicar la entrega de una instalación  (o una solución) lista para usar. Así, el suministrador, desde el momento en que recibe  el pedido, se ocupa absolutamente de todo lo necesario para que el proyecto se convierta en realidad sin que el cliente deba intervenir en nada. Simbólicamente, es como si el proveedor, una vez que  termina la ejecución del proyecto, le entregase al cliente *la llave* * que  abriera la puerta de acceso a las instalaciones.   *


----------



## JaimeMerodio

Qué buena aportación, eres un fuera de serie. Mil gracias


----------



## Pedro Felipe

Hola a todos. Reabro este hilo para aportar esta referencia. La he encontrado en el Iate (alias _Eurodicautom_), que es la base de datos de la UE. En este caso la respuesta es fiable.


----------



## antx

Hola a todos:
¿Puede alguien ayudarme con  "une randonnée clé en main" en la siguiente frase?

A partir de 35€ la séance de perfectionnement et de 60€ pour une randonnée clé en main

Se trata de paseos en bicleta de montaña acompañados de un guía. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## antx

Hola de nuevo:
Alguien puede darme alguna idea en este contexto
randonée clé en main
Gracias


----------



## Philippides

Bonjour antx, 
Il est demandé sur ce forum de faire soi-même un essai de traduction. Cela pour que les autres puisent mieux t'aider. 
Une "randonnée clé en main" n'est pas une expression courante en français. Si tu penses que tu ne peux pas reprendre "un paseo llavé en mano", alors peut-être quelque chose autour de "paquete turistico" ?


----------



## antx

Merci Philippides,
La verdad es que paseo llave en mano no quedaría muy claro. ¿Podría ser algo así como un "paseo todo incluido"?? (aunque queda bastante vago)

A partir de 35€ la séance de perfectionnement et de 60€ pour une randonnée clé en main

Gracias de nuevo


----------

